
Multispectral imaging reveals unnoticed biblical-period inscription - diodorus
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0178400
======
modzu
"If there is wine, send it!"

haha to be alive in 600BCE

------
crankylinuxuser
So, speaking at a larger context:

How approachable are multispectral sensors to build? Is it as simple as
filters on a CCD camera? Are they just notch filters, and different notches to
segregate different types of light to reach the CCD? Frankly, these types of
camera sensors are pretty awesome, as it shows hidden things like they weren't
hidden at all.

$64,000 question: how hard would it be to build one?

~~~
knolan
Mostly you’re trading spatial real estate on your sensor for spectral
resolution. A conmon approach is to use all vertical pixels for wavelength
data. By using a diffraction grating to disperse the light vertically you get
a view of the world one pixel high and n pixels wide. By scanning the scene
(such as an orbiting satellite) you build up the missing spatial dimension of
your data.

You can make your own:
[https://publiclab.org/wiki/spectrometry](https://publiclab.org/wiki/spectrometry)

Many other versions are variants of this that disperse light in different ways
to retain a spatial image.

Other approaches include building sophisticated sensors such as the foveon
technology from Sigma.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
OH, I get it. So in a way, it is like a rotating filter wheel. But instead,
you're using a prism to diffract each frequency. So that you end up getting a
frequency per line.

You'd have to calibrate the prism for straightness WRT to the horizontal
pixels. And I see a calibration needed with a two pure wavelength
lightsources, to get a baseline.

Seems like it could be done for fairly cheap. Thanks for the heads up, knolan
:)

------
codewritinfool
It says, "Get bread and milk on the way home".

~~~
KasianFranks
Context: The text details an exchange of supplies and silver between Elyashiv,
the quartermaster of the Arad fortress and Ḥananyahu, possibly his peer at
Beer Sheba, located one day's walk (ca. 25 km) to the west. Elyashiv and
Ḥananyahu seem to be on friendly terms, with the letter possibly continuing an
earlier personal communication. The letter begins with an affectionate
salutation (“Your friend Ḥananyahu [hereby] sends greetings to [you] Elyashiv
and to your household”) and continues with a blessing from God (“I bless [you]
by Yahweh”). This is followed by the mention of a receipt sent by Ḥananyahu
(“when I left your house I sent the receipt to Ge'alyahu”). Requests regarding
a certain purse and an amount of silver (“in the sum of 5 Xar”), as well as
oil (“if there is still any oil left at your [p]ost—send it”) are made, along
with a call to avoid sending a certain commodity, the name of which is
indiscernible (“[…] drop it, don't send it!“). The last part of the recto
contains some decipherable signs and letters, which, however, do not amount to
a coherent text.

